# Buying a Boat and Motor from Michigan with no Titles



## jonzun

My understanding is Michigan has an option not to title boats under 20 feet. How hard is it to obtain a title for this? Would a notarized bill of sale along with his signed over registration work to get an Ohio title? Thanks for any info, JONZUN


----------



## Nate167

The seller can get a title from michigan for it or you just need a bill of sale with either an etching of the hull id number or photo on your phone of it when you goto title it in ohio. I have bought 2 boats from mi. 1 16ft and 1 20 ft. If i remember right michigan doesnt title their outboards either. Same thing again with serial number etching or photo at title office with bill of sale


----------



## Nate167

I had an issue where the hull id was not the same on michigan registration. Check this cause its a pain in the a** trying to get seller to do it once you have bought the boat and have it back in ohio. I didnt check before i left with the boat


----------



## catfish1605

I went through this a few years ago. Make sure you get a bill of sale, the registration, and the boat has the metal tag with the hull identification numbers on it.


----------



## jonzun

jonzun said:


> My understanding is Michigan has an option not to title boats under 20 feet. How hard is it to obtain a title for this? Would a notarized bill of sale along with his signed over registration work to get an Ohio title? Thanks for any info, JONZUN


After being on the phone with numerous agencies finally found out that I need a bill of sale(s) for boat and motor, The MC Registration, and do a title search using a BDVR154 Form ($8.00). I'll let you know how it goes. JONZUN


----------



## lawrence p

I just bought my boat from michigan last year and the boat had a title and it's 19ft


----------



## Lake Boat

I live in Michigan and owned a 18ft Rinker,had a title.


----------



## Meerkat

Dont forget the trailer. I bought a boat from WI and the trailer did not have its own title. What a pain to sort that lot out.


----------



## lawrence p

The trailer souldent need a title just a registation slip. I own 6 differnt trailers and none have a title.


----------



## walleyechaser

Get a weight slip from the local dmv and ask them who they recommend to get it weighted for the trailer


----------



## lawrence p

Yes now I remember you need the trailer registration but they still need a weight slip from ohiofor the trailer. because for some reason the weight on the registration from mi is not good enough.


----------



## sherman51

It can also be a hassle to title an out of state boat and trailer here in Indiana. we first have to get a police check on the boat then take pictures from both sides. and if the trailer doesn't have numbers you have to go through the same process but then send everything to the state and they'll issue numbers for the trailer. then you have to install those numbers to the trailer then get another police check to make sure the numbers are installed in a workmanship like manner then you take the completed paperwork to your license branch and they'll issue you titles.

I just bought a boat and trailer from mi and because of the cost of the boat when it was new I didn't have to title it. I didn't even need the police check on the boat, they just registered it. but the trailer I paid 100.00 for had to be titled. I got the police check that said there was no numbers then took pictures and mailed it in. they sent me numbers that I stamped on an aluminum plate and riveted it to the side of the trailer tongue and got the police check saying I had installed the numbers. its supposed to cut down on trailer thefts. but a small drill bit and drill and its ready for the next owner to steal the trailer and apply for his new numbers. and in states like tn doesn't even register a trailer. I think its just a hassle and more money for the state.
sherman


----------



## Meerkat

To license the trailer DMV requires either the original manufacturers certificate of origin (showing trailer wt) or as walleyechaser says you have to get it weighed on a certified scale - and they require wt of the trailer without the boat! I did not have the certificate of origin so I got an official letter from the manufacturer showing the weight but they would not accept that. So I shopped around till I found a DMV office that was reasonable & who did accept the manufacturers letter.


----------



## jonzun

jonzun said:


> After being on the phone with numerous agencies finally found out that I need a bill of sale(s) for boat and motor, The MC Registration, and do a title search using a BDVR154 Form ($8.00). I'll let you know how it goes. JONZUN


I have titles now in hand for the boat and motor. I had notorized bill of sales for the Boat/Motor/and Trailer. A return letter from my BDVR 154 form I sent to the State of Michigan (title search) (took two weeks), a picture of the Motor with a close up picture of the S/N and Model Number. Also make sure you have the boat registration signed over to you and on hand when you go to get your new Ohio Registration/Numbers. If anyone needs any more info just pm me. This was the second boat I bought and drove home through a snowstorm (Good Times) Thanks, JONZUN


----------



## jonzun

lawrence p said:


> Yes now I remember you need the trailer registration but they still need a weight slip from ohiofor the trailer. because for some reason the weight on the registration from mi is not good enough.


Yes this Is correct. Looks like I'll have to wait until the ice is off the lake to get the trailer to a weigh station.


----------



## lawrence p

jonzun said:


> Yes this Is correct. Looks like I'll have to wait until the ice is off the lake to get the trailer to a weigh station.


Unless you know someone who is a weigh master and a case of beer takes care of the problem.


----------



## bassmaniac

I know this is an old thread, I just bought a boat from michigan, seller signed over the title and I have a bill of sale that has the motor id number on it. Also have his old trailer registration with the weight. My question is, what needs to be notarized?


----------



## bountyhunter

I,ve always under stood it is the SELLERS name that needs to be signed in front of a notary. and when I boght my boat out of state I had to take the boat to the dmv office so they could verafy the ser number. but that was ten years back.


----------



## lawrence p

Ok so I went through this awhile back you need them to have a notarized bill of sale with the motor serial number on it also you may have the trailer registration but you need to have it reweighed in Ohio I know it’s bs.


----------

